# Colonial?????



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Does anyone have derby placements? How is the open going?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Paula,

I just spoke with Ginny, she just finished packing up the truck, so they are done for the day. Derby finished today and I am hoping someone posts up results soon. She was so busy, that I did not ask. Maggie has a brother running, dog #1 Sandy, who ages out next week. So keeping my fingers crossed for them.

See you tomorrow!

Diane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Does anyone have derby placements? How is the open going?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paula



Paula...if you hear anything about Open, would love to know callbacks...

Good Luck!, Too!  

Judy


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

35 Dogs started 2 scratches

Open call Backs:
2,4,6,9,10,13,14.17,18,20,22,35

Derby results;

1st (6), 2nd (10), 3rd (3), 4th (8) RJ (2)


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Any news today?


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Derby based on above

RJ-2 Sugar Tree's Moose Pond Gunner JH Michael Chitro Lois Munroe 
3RD-3 Renegade Itty Bitty Art Alexander Rick Millheim 
1st-#6 tiny toes tap on pete peter schroeder Pete Schroeder 
4th-#8 Renegade Stitch It To Ya Beverly Millheim Bev Millheim 
1st-#10 Ima Renegade Beverly Millheim Rick Millheim


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Qualifying to the water blind:

2,5,7,12,13,27,28,33,35,36,38,40

12 Back.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Paula  

..best to Carey and "Streaker"... Sally Ann and "Ice" ...and Sue and "Link"...great Maine contingent !!

Paula....how is the AM going? ...anything on Open? 

I know...should be there


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Wow! Looks like Lois Monroe is having a great trial.

She got an RJ with Mike Chitro's Chessie Gunner in the Derby.

Now she has her littermates out of Betsy (#12 Faith and #40 Moses) still in the running! Go Lois!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Lois!!!  ....and good luck in the next series!!

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec", Too..


----------



## joe paiement (May 1, 2008)

congrats. to roy for winning the open.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...any further Open placements?..AM?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't remember which dogs, but Dave Mosher took 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 2 JAMS in the Open. Duncan Christie got the RJ.

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Andy:

It was good to see you yesterday. It seems like I wore more layers than I did all winter!!!! 

I heard that Frank Kearny won the Q and Sue Westlake took second. Not sure of the other placements and JAMS

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...."Sue Westlake took second"  !! ......hoping more success from the Maine contingent!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Paula - the weather sure was miserable! Thank heavens I brought plenty of layers cuz I sure needed them!

You coming to Maine??

Thanks for the update on the Q!

Andy


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Quallifying Placements:

1st - #28 Rooter - Frank Kearney
2nd - #35 Link - Sue Westlake
3rd - #5 Hunter - Malcolm Haith
4th -#7 MeToo - Terry Thomas
RJ - #36 Ticket - Buck Shope
Jam #33 Streak - Carey Philips
Jam #38 Addy - Jim Machado


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> Quallifying Placements:
> 
> 1st - #28 Rooter - Frank Kearney
> 2nd - #35 Link - Sue Westlake
> ...


Congratulations, Malcolm! And the same to Frank, Sue, Terry, Buck, Carey and Jim. It's nice knowing everyone who placed .


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone know the AM results?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Malcolm said:


> Quallifying Placements:
> 
> 1st - #28 Rooter - Frank Kearney
> 2nd - #35 Link - Sue Westlake
> ...


Congratulations Malcolm & everybody who placed & jammed! And Malcolm thanks (truly) for walking us through running by dog-& to Colonial folks for letting us.

Great judges & a good couple o' days!

M


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been told that the Am results are:

1)Duncan Christie (Qualifies for the National Am)
2)Norman Macintyre (absolutely wonderful dog who has come thisclose to winning twice)
3)Cindy Donahey
4)Julie Anderson

And several Jam's including Tim Mueller and Monty


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats to James Dean and Cindy Donahey on Phantom's 3rd in the amateur. Keep her rolling..... Cane says to tell mom congrats also.


----------

